# Revlon ColorBurst Lip Butter Swatches



## YoursEvermore (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey guys! So, in case you haven't seen, Revlon has a new product out called ColorBurst Lip Butters. There's 20 shades and supposedly they're going to be permanent. The only places that have really had these are Walgreen's, Rite Aid and the super cool Bed, Bath and Beyond's (with a cosmetic section). I picked mine up for $7.49, but the price might vary depending on your store/state. 





Pretty quilted packaging with a clear top. The lipsticks are round and sit flush with the container, as opposed to being pointy and sticking up a bit like traditional lipsticks. 





Sorry for the blurry picture. It was a weird angle, I guess, and I didn't realize it turned out so fuzzy until it was too late. 

L-R: Red Velvet, Candy Apple, Raspberry Pie, Berry Smoothie and Pink Truffle. Swatched once. 





I couldn't help myself and had to get a couple more during the BOGO 1/2 sale at Walgreen's. 

L-R: Strawberry Shortcake and Peach Parfait. Swatched once. 

Warning! Big scary Rocky Horror lip swatches ahead! 





Berry Smoothie





Candy Apple





Peach Parfait





Pink Truffle





Raspberry Pie (as you can see, I had some application issues with this one. The round tip makes it somewhat difficult to get a crisp line on the thin part of your lips).





Red Velvet





Strawberry Shortcake

Have a great day, guys!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 6, 2011)

awesome swatches!  So these are pretty much like tinted lip balm?


----------



## YoursEvermore (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awesome swatches!  So these are pretty much like tinted lip balm?



That's the cool thing - they're as moisturizing as a lip balm (they have jojoba oil, shea butter and mango butter, which I guess I forgot to mention in the original post), but they do have the pigmentation of a lipstick. I only swatched/applied one layer, but they can all be built up to look suuuuper bright/saturated. And they have a slightly staining effect. Raspberry Pie and Red Velvet leave the most noticeable stain, but all of them fade evenly, which is nice. Revlon's actually calling these a lip stick, so I'll go with that, but it's hands down one of the best lip sticks you can get in the drugstore these days.


----------



## chic_chica (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely need to get me the Peach Parfait!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm loving the strawberry shortcake!


----------



## tismama (Nov 30, 2011)

i can't find those anywhere around here. they look so nice


----------



## belleprintemps (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow these look so beautiful! Thanks for swatching!

By the way, I noticed some shimmer when you swatched it on your lips. Are they very noticeable or are they subtle pretty?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?


----------



## ReenaMariel (Dec 7, 2011)

oohhh... the peach parfait has a little bit of a golden sheen on them. your swatches are lovely!


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 8, 2011)

Pink Truffle is really pretty!


----------



## tismama (Dec 18, 2011)

my target FINALLY has these. i will be making a trip there very soon!


----------



## BeautyWithin (Dec 18, 2011)

strawberry shortcake looks so pretty! I'll have to see if I can find that colour


----------



## NaomiHope (Mar 2, 2012)

I love.love.love these! Have about 8 right now and plan on getting more!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

I have and love candy apple but now I think I need red velvet too. darn this no buy.


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm loving the look of the Peach Parfait~!!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ooooh, I want peach parfait and berry smooth! Must...resist!

And thanks for the swatches!


----------



## dazzler (Mar 10, 2012)

I love my lip butter and I have it in Sweet Tart. It's my go to lipstick ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Here's a swatch from my blog to those interested.


----------



## IrisML (Mar 13, 2012)

I just got strawberry shortcake and I absolutely love it! It looks so good against my fair skin and I'm so happy I picked that color! I think I may go get Peach Parfait next, I don't know if I can stay away they're just too pretty!

xx Iris


----------



## dazzler (Mar 13, 2012)

I really want to get Peach Parfait and Creme Brulee next time! Candy apple looks really pretty too! I love that they came up with so many different shades to choose from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll have to look in Walgreen's for these. I'm loving the Red Velvet, Candy Apple, and Sweet Tart. Raspberry Pie is very pretty as well.


----------



## ILuvMakeup1 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have the color Cupcake. It's a very light sheer sort of pink shade. I always blot the color... it seems like when you just put it on it's so waxy and there's a lot of unessicary color and when you blot it it's just right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 22, 2012)

raspberry pie and lollipop are my 2 faves!!!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 27, 2013)

I love Revlon so I've been tempted by these but I'm cautious to jump on the band wagon since I was so disappointed with Maybelline Baby Lips. Peach Parfait, Red Velvet and Strawberry Shortcake look so lovely! I might just have to pick them up the next time I see a sale. Thanks for enabling!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't wait to try the new colors-- Sorbet and the coral one are calling my name!


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 3, 2013)

> I can't wait to try the new colors-- Sorbet and the coral one are calling my name!


 I'm looking forward to trying the new colors too. I already have 9 of these Revlon lip butters because I love them so much. They are the only drug store products that I buy (not that I'm a snob, I just prefer to try before I buy and I rarely find myself in drug stores). I saw the new colors on Ulta's website last week. Sorbet looks like a winner to me but I'm waiting to see it in person since it looks pretty simmilar to Sweet Tarte - which I love and am wearing today!


----------



## MermaidHime (Mar 3, 2013)

I really like Strawberry Shortcake! Might have to take a look to see if I can find that shade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 3, 2013)

> I really like Strawberry Shortcake! Might have to take a look to see if I can find that shade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have the Strawberry Shortcake lip butter. I thought it was going to be my absolute fave but it's not as pigmented as most of the others. With Strawberry Shortcake I have to really build it up. It's a pretty color for sure though.


----------



## smsawchuk (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm LOVING the new shades, Sorbet and Juicy Papaya are so pretty and they have awesome staying power!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying the new colors too. I already have 9 of these Revlon lip butters because I love them so much. They are the only drug store products that I buy (not that I'm a snob, I just prefer to try before I buy and I rarely find myself in drug stores). I saw the new colors on Ulta's website last week. Sorbet looks like a winner to me but I'm waiting to see it in person since it looks pretty simmilar to Sweet Tarte - which I love and am wearing today!


 Completely in agreement about Sweet Tart.  I would wear that when I was sick and pregnant last year, and it just brightened up my face!  (And attitude, actually!)


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh dear.  I need Pink Truffle in my life.  Peach Parfait is nice too.


----------



## buch0245 (Mar 16, 2013)

The Sweet Tart and Candy Apple lip butters are wonderful! The color is so rich and is long-lasting.. I would definitely recommend these two.


----------



## DiorAdora (Mar 20, 2013)

New shades have been released. The colors are Juicy Papaya Sorbet Wild Watermelon Pink Lemonade I have only see them at target right now but summer release and said to hit more shelves end of march. Here is sorbet on me


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone try the new shades?  I had all four of them in my hand at Target last night, and then I put them all back.  I am waiting for a 40% off sale!


----------



## DiorAdora (Mar 21, 2013)

I have them all when is the 40%off sale? And where


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 21, 2013)

> Anyone try the new shades? Â I had all four of them in my hand at Target last night, and then I put them all back. Â I am waiting for a 40% off sale!


 I saw them all at Target too. I didn't swatch them but I wasn't as wowed by the colors as I thought I would be based off their names. I thought I was gunna love Juicy Papaya but it didn't look how I expected it to look. Sorbet looks good but to me looks too similar to Sweet Tarte. If anyone has both of these colors let us know how you think they compare. And I also would love to know when and where the 40% off sale is. Gotta get in on that!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have them all when is the 40%off sale? And where


 Sometimes Riteaid, sometimes Ulta!  I'm just keeping a lookout!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw them all at Target too. I didn't swatch them but I wasn't as wowed by the colors as I thought I would be based off their names. I thought I was gunna love Juicy Papaya but it didn't look how I expected it to look. Sorbet looks good but to me looks too similar to Sweet Tarte. If anyone has both of these colors let us know how you think they compare.
> 
> And I also would love to know when and where the 40% off sale is. Gotta get in on that!


 I have both, theyre COMPLETELY DIFFERENT they look similar when you look at them separately, but you swatch them on your hand and its just like "woah, what was I thinking??"


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 22, 2013)

> I have both, theyre COMPLETELY DIFFERENT they look similar when you look at them separately, but you swatch them on your hand and its just like "woah, what was I thinking??"


 Good to know. I just checked out some swatches online and think I'll probably end up getting Sorbet and Juicy Papaya. Wild Watermelon looks good too. I suppose Pink Lemonade is the only one I'm not overly interested in.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to know. I just checked out some swatches online and think I'll probably end up getting Sorbet and Juicy Papaya. Wild Watermelon looks good too. I suppose Pink Lemonade is the only one I'm not overly interested in.


 lol. I reach for that one over the others... well...besides Juicy Papaya. that one is just gorgeous. but Pink Lemonade is a close second.


----------



## DiorAdora (Mar 22, 2013)

Pink lemonade is my least favorite! It looks awful on me gah haha I like the colors with pop th. Makes me look like I have foundation on my lips!


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol. I reach for that one over the others... well...besides Juicy Papaya. that one is just gorgeous. but Pink Lemonade is a close second.


 I saw Pink Lemonade in the store and knew that color would not be flattering on me.  It reminded me of the shade Cupcake which was my first ever Revlon Lip Butter and just looks really plain on me.  Light pinks and nudes are just not suited to me.



> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pink lemonade is my least favorite! It looks awful on me gah haha I like the colors with pop th. Makes me look like I have foundation on my lips!


 I agree with everything you said!  Light colors wash me out so I look for brighter shades that pop.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol. Pink lemonade is kinda sheer, and its got a MUCH better undertone than Cupcake. Cupcake has a blue undertone. This one is much more neutral. But its your judgement. You can always return it if you don't like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I saw Pink Lemonade in the store and knew that color would not be flattering on me. Â It reminded me of the shade Cupcake which was my first ever Revlon Lip Butter and just looks really plain on me. Â Light pinks and nudes are just not suited to me. I agree with everything you said! Â Light colors wash me out so I look for brighter shades that pop.


----------



## JamieO (May 7, 2013)

Has anyone used Gumdrop? I just ordered it, it's such a pretty color!! I've been looking for a pretty light lavender color, and I have super high hopes for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natasha09 (Aug 8, 2013)

Highly addictive and so pretty for winters ,some of them have high pigmentation and intense pop of color others are just glossy balm kind.

Sweet tart ,Raspberry pie ,lollipop,Candy apple =high intense pigmented color (will look good on all complexions)(for lipstick lovers)

Others r just ok but moisturizing.All others are good for women wanting sheer color .


----------



## coffeecardigan (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used Gumdrop? I just ordered it, it's such a pretty color!! I've been looking for a pretty light lavender color, and I have super high hopes for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Gumdrop is my favorite!  Such a sweet and unique color.  A glossy lavender with a little pink.  You'll love it!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 9, 2013)

Tutti Frutti was my first lip butter, then Red Velvet. I have almost every color, but those 2 are still my favorites.


----------



## natasha09 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tutti Frutti was my first lip butter, then Red Velvet. I have almost every color, but those 2 are still my favorites.


 oh yeh completely forgot about these 2 amazing colors,i loved them too ,u gotcha!!!


----------



## Ginanimal (Feb 27, 2014)

Revlon ColorBurst Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon is from the 2013 summer collection. I'm not sure if it's been made permanent or not.

This was my go-to color when working at Sephora because my director was always asking me to wear bright lippies and it was easy to apply, even without a mirror.

Wild Watermelon lives up to its name: it is a juicy watermelon color with plenty of shine and deep pigmentation. Here is my on-lip swatch:  (for reference, I wear Mac F&amp;B in C3)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 27, 2014)

> > Has anyone used Gumdrop? I just ordered it, it's such a pretty color!! I've been looking for a pretty light lavender color, and I have super high hopes for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Gumdrop is my favorite! Â Such a sweet and unique color. Â A glossy lavender with a little pink. Â You'll love it!


 Gumdrop makes me look really pale and washed out. People at work ask if I'm okay. I use it if I want them to think I'm sick.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 27, 2014)

> Revlon ColorBurst Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon is from the 2013 summer collection. I'm not sure if it's been made permanent or not. This was my go-to color when working at Sephora because my director was always asking me to wear bright lippies and it was easy to apply, even without a mirror. Wild Watermelon lives up to its name: it is a juicy watermelon color with plenty of shine and deep pigmentation. Here is my on-lip swatch:Â  (for reference, I wear Mac F&amp;B in C3)


 I like Wild Watermelon. I hope it's permanent.


----------

